# 10 lbs in 2 weeks + more. join me on my journey to weight loss!



## Mizzvaine (Jan 22, 2010)

I am 21 years old, and over the past 2 years, i gained 10 lbs.. laziness to cook food so i always ate unhealthy fast foods and didnt have time to exercise.

 i am trying to shed these lbs in 2 weeks. I know it isn't a lot, but *my goal weight is where i feel the fittest and healthiest*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So starting yesterday, im beginning my 2 weeks journey to losing 10 lbs. (i even made a bet with my bf) 

Current weight: 130lbs 
Goal Weight: 118-119 lbs

*My plan:*
My friend is like my "trainer" in this journey. He lost 30 lbs in 1 month.. if he can do it, i can too! He's aiming to loss 50 more lbs until april.. so anyways, he did the South Beach Diet & he said it worked.

So, my plan for 2 weeks straight is:
*DIET:*_ No carbs, no sugar, eat 5 small meals/day, vegetables everyday and lean meat._
*EXERCISE:* _Play volleyball 2x/week, Run 1x/week and do 30 day shred dvd 5x/week._

I will weigh myself every week.

_**Day 1. 1/21/10_
What i ate
*Bfast:*
Egg substitute
2 strips of turkey bacon
a cup of V8 vegetable juice

*Snack:*
a piece of ham.

*Lunch:*
Red leaf lettuce (yay fiber)
2 piece chicken w/ lemon juice and seasoning (fried in spray oil w/ low fat)

No dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**Day 2. 1/22/10
*Bfast:* (was so hungry so i ate more)
Egg substitute
Tuna (like 2 tbsps)
2 strips of turkey bacon
a cup of V8

No snack.

*Lunch:*
Chicken marinated in soysauce and lemon+ herbs tossed in red leaf lettuce

[will update later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## mz hanan (Jan 22, 2010)

i'll join you i've lost around 30 pounds last year but i need to lose 18 before july. so i've given myself a longer time scale.
we have to becareful yoyo dieting can be a little bit dangerous.

before i was 188  ibs
now i'm 156.
i really want to be 140 ibs!!

btw i'm 5'7


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jan 23, 2010)

WOW i decided to weigh myself this morning and i lost 7 lbs already. wth. so weird. I ran 1.5 miles yesterday.

after lunch, i ate beef and brocolli for dinner from a chinese restaurant. that's it. 

I'm gonna keep on going!

Current weight: 123 lbs. 


Today: 1/23/10
Bfast (same thing)
-egg substitute, 2 strips turkey bacon, a cup of v8


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Feb 17, 2010)

il join this with you

what are your work outs?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 17, 2010)

be sure you are living and doing something you can maintain permanently, otherwise the weight will creep back on.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 17, 2010)

Seems like you're low on food- vegetables, fruit and carbs. I know south beach is low carb but still. Lifestyle change is not a diet and I'm not sure how long anyone can keep this up. Losing weight too fast means youll lose muscle too making you skinny fat especially if you don't lift.


----------



## Babylard (Feb 17, 2010)

^ this is very true, a starving person will lose his muscle mass before fat mass. the human body functions to deal with starvation. not eating enough will actually make it harder to lose weight. i feel like you are not eating enough, especially skipping dinner. you could try eating a light dinner earlier in the day. 

take care of yourself, eating whole foods and cook for yourself so you could control what you consume. also try to eat low sodium foods (this helps you keep off water weight) and read the labels. things you think might be good for you actually may not be. i am personally against v8 as it contains way too much sodium to benefit anyone. you are better off eating varieties of fruits and vegetables as whole foods.

im not here to lecture you, its just i am a nutrition major and a lot of people worry me but please take care of yourself.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 23, 2010)

I've often read that a safe sustainable weight to take off is 2 lbs a week. Don't be suprirsed if 5lbs of that is water weight and has a possibility of coming back. It's your bodies response to a low amount of carbs. Also, you're already really light it's harder for you to lose 10lbs that quickly... it's much easier for someone to lose more weight when they have more to lose (the way your friend sounds with wanting to lose 80+ lbs). I do wish you the best of success and you have the will power of steel given your plan! Just wanted to give you my personal experience with "maintenance" and to to start thinking about maintaining that significant sudden weight loss right after you're done with you're 2 weeks. 

Hope to see your updates soon =)


----------



## slowdownbaby (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree with some of the replies. Make sure you're losing weight in a healthy way. You need to change your lifestyle not doing a diet that will be impossible to do for the rest of your life! 5 small meals a day would perfect, and make sure you're eating everything that your body needs. carbs and protein are equally needed.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm in quite a simliar situation as you! Since coming to collage i've put on weight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & i have a major event in june & july, so i hope to lose some weight!  

I can't have 5 meals a day (because i'm based in the lab) but i will work out moreee! & eat healthy & most impt NO sugar!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's do this together! yays.


----------



## ohmissdee (Oct 10, 2013)

Good luck! I started my own weight loss and I have only taken my before weight. It's been two week and I haven't weighed myself yet but I do feel lighter  The first week is always the hardest but it only gets easier because begin healthy turns into a habit


----------

